# Router table fence



## Cuzzi (Nov 26, 2010)

I need to install a table fence to my bench top router table. The table is 500mmx500mm. I need to know what is the best material to use and the easiest way to install it.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A couple of choices are to make your own entirely out of MDF, or to buy steel or aluminum angle as the foundation, and attach MDF face panels.

Attaching it can be as simple as a couple of C-clamps, or via T-bolts, either in T-tracks or through slots in the table top. 

Here's what I did:










The fence foundation is 3/8"x3" aluminum angle. The face pieces are shellac-sealed MDF. Attachment is via T-bolts.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Or, do as Bob and Rick do and just use a strip of UHMW plastic and clamp it.
I made one similar to Ralph's and it works fine.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Ralph Barker said:


> The fence foundation is 3/8"x3" aluminum angle.


Ralph,
I was considering doing this same thing, and was going to use a router to make the slots and cut out for the bit in aluminum. Did you use a router to machine the aluminum?

Thanks!
Darrin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darrin

If you are in the states I'm not to sure you would want to make you own, they are cheap and you can get it at your front door in about 5 days.

Basic Router Table Fence Kit
2" x 3" Aluminum L Fence 

Router Table Fence


=========



darrink said:


> Ralph,
> I was considering doing this same thing, and was going to use a router to make the slots and cut out for the bit in aluminum. Did you use a router to machine the aluminum?
> 
> Thanks!
> Darrin


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

darrink said:


> Ralph,
> I was considering doing this same thing, and was going to use a router to make the slots and cut out for the bit in aluminum. Did you use a router to machine the aluminum?
> 
> Thanks!
> Darrin


I just drilled the corners of the cutout, and connected the dots with a saw. The slots, I drilled then routed in small increments, depth-wise.

The 3/8"x3"x36" aluminum angle cost me about $28.


----------



## Cuzzi (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Ralph

The table fence looks great, it gives me a good idea of how to go about it. I will be attempting to make one this weekend.
Regards.


----------



## boomer7 (Sep 20, 2009)

onlinemetals.com sells metal by the pc. you can get :

3" (A) x 3" (B) x 3/8" (C) 6061 T6 ANGLE

aluminum in a three foot pc. for 31.51

check it out


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Mike

Thanks for that, however have gone down the MDF fence route for this first one. Also, not everyone lives in the USA... :no:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Think scrap yard, TONS of Alum. by the pound.

I would think a 3" x 3" x 3/8" would be about 4.oo  they use that size for window/door frames in comm.building..

======



mwatso18 said:


> onlinemetals.com sells metal by the pc. you can get :
> 
> 3" (A) x 3" (B) x 3/8" (C) 6061 T6 ANGLE
> 
> ...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Easy enough with lever clamps. Aluminum, steel and acrylic all great for the working face.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Note that bare aluminum will mark the work pieces unless waxed or otherwise coated in some manner.


----------



## bridger (Nov 26, 2010)

most of the time I use a 2x4 with one edge jointed straight and a cutout for the bit. the next most used is a shop made high fence, about a foot high and a foot or so long. both of those get held to the table with C clamps. I also have a pretty high-tech gizmo fence with lots of things to adjust, but I rarely use it.


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Routing slots in the fence...*

Hi

I have to route the horizontal slots in my split fence - two slots per 'side' of the fence.

I have a few questions:
1. I guess I route the slots towards the top of the MDF 'back fence' (being the one that the moveable laminate faced 'front fence' attaches to)? The vertical on the back fence is 150mm off the table. 

2. Will it matter if the slots are 12.7mm wide, when the bolts that pass through the slots are only 6mm in diameter? 

3. I'm assuming it's best to route the slots in the 'back fence', and have a small hole (with recess for bolt head) in the front fence - rather than the other way around? (I figured that keeping openings in the front fence to a minimum, was a good idea)

Matthew


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

The slots on the front surface of mine are for accessories like feather boards, stop blocks, etc. The slots on the back enable the fence to split, of course.

Location on the front (i.e. vertical placement) depends on the accessories you have. High enough to allow their use with your typical board thickness, low enough to reach thin stock.

I used this bit to cut them:

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v142-0602/picture_framing


----------



## tailsnz (Dec 6, 2010)

made my fence so that i can quickly clamp it to the table top. would post the sketchup but havent posted 10 times yet lol. to be honest the time it takes to clamp is not much unless you are using it all the time. maybe i am just cheap!


----------

